# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам fujifilm x-m1

## VD1987

Продам fujifilm x-m1 в хорошем состоянии. В комплекте камера, объектив с блендой, кожаный чехол, ремень, зарядка и крышки. Торг не уместен! Цена за все 7000.

----------

